

What Happens to Tablets in Europe if Apple Wins in Germany? - pbahra
http://blogs.wsj.com/tech-europe/2011/08/23/the-implications-for-tablets-in-europe-if-apple-win-in-germany/

======
Tichy
What about the Samsung picture frame some blogger presented. It predates the
iPad by years and looks exactly like the Galaxy Tab.

~~~
CrazedGeek
Is it older than May 2004?
[http://esearch.oami.europa.eu/copla/design/data/000181607-00...](http://esearch.oami.europa.eu/copla/design/data/000181607-0001)
is the relevant filing.

~~~
Anechoic
Presuming the GP is talking about this
[http://lawpundit.blogspot.com/2011/08/samsung-digital-
pictur...](http://lawpundit.blogspot.com/2011/08/samsung-digital-picture-
frame-2006-is.html) then the answer is no.

------
ibizanick
There are many devices which look very similar to the iPad dating back to at
least as far as the first series of Star Trek. And there's this electronic
newspaper from 1994... <http://youtu.be/JBEtPQDQNcI>

~~~
ZeroMinx
We can't let facts and reality come in the way of a good law suit now, can we?

------
tintin
I think Apple will have a hard time winning this since they altered some
images of the Galaxy Tab.

Some links: [http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Apple-iPad-Galaxy-
Tab-10.1-Lawsu...](http://www.tomsguide.com/us/Apple-iPad-Galaxy-
Tab-10.1-Lawsuit-Europe-Fake-Photos,news-12190.html)
[http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/apple-accused-of-
doctorin...](http://www.zdnet.com/blog/hardware/apple-accused-of-doctoring-
image-to-sink-galaxy-tab-101-in-europe-update/14246)

